# Question for Keurig owners



## rlk

I searched back through the forums and saw a lot of comments about Keurig machines from back in 2011 and 2012, but nothing recently.  So, finding myself in the need of a new coffee maker, and not wanting to spend a ton of money, what's the current thoughts on Keurigs?

Anyone found a super good/cheap place to get the coffee?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## rlk

Guess I should have asked one more question: is there another machine that is better than the Keurig?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## jpr62902

I've had my Keurig since 2011.  The cheapest I've seen Keurig coffee is at Sam's club.

 On Amazon, there's a vendor called San Francisco Bay.  You can get 80 cups for $26.00.  And it's good coffee too.  Linky: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/San-Francisco-Bay-Coffee-Chaser/dp/B007Y59HVM/ref=sr_1_1?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1408066001&sr=1-1&keywords=san+francisco+bay+k+cups"]Amazon.com : San Francisco Bay Coffee Fog Chaser, 80 OneCup Single Serve Cups : Coffee Brewing Machine Cups : Grocery & Gourmet Food[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

Or get one of the gizmos so you  don' have to use their prefilled cups. Instead you can use whatever kind of coffee you want to.


----------



## jpr62902

Catavenger said:


> Or get one of the gizmos so you don' have to use their prefilled cups. Instead you can use whatever kind of coffee you want to.


 
 Yup.  I use the EZ Cup.  The Keurig device sux, btw.


----------



## Melensdad

I use my Keurig machine occasionally.  Its in the family room, I use it for the occasional afternoon cup of coffee.  Probably a few cups a month through it.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> I use my Keurig machine occasionally.  Its in the family room, I use it for the occasional afternoon cup of coffee.  Probably a few cups a month through it.



That is about the extent of my coffee drinking, so it works out perfectly for me. This way I needn't pour out most of a pot every time I make coffee. YMMV


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> That is about the extent of my coffee drinking, so it works out perfectly for me. This way I needn't pour out most of a pot every time I make coffee. YMMV



I'm a very heavy coffee drinker.  

Its just that I rarely use the Keurig.  I find the coffee to be somewhat harsh out of the Keurig, even if I use my own coffee in those refillable filter baskets.  Not sure why but it doesn't taste as good to me out of the Keurig as it does if I use the same coffee out of a drip brewer.  

So I have a couple travel size cups in the morning before I head out, the wife usually has 1, and my daughter will typically have 1 or 2.  So that empties a pot. On the weekends we may go through 1.5 pots in a morning.  I tend to drink several more cups of coffee if I go to the cigar lounge or go anywhere that serves coffee.  I just enjoy the flavor.  Heck I'm just as happy with DeCaf as FullCaf.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I use my Keurig every day and many times a day.  I still love it and no, I haven't found a cheap source of the K-cups.  Sam's is probably about the cheapest place to get it that I've found.

My problem is that I love freshly brewed coffee.  The first cup out of the pot is my favorite.  I drink two cups every morning and my wife drinks one.  Neither of us usually drinks any more until lunch time so the brewed pot is "old" by that time and I toss it out and brew some more but again only about 3 cups out of the pot is actually drunk.  Same in late afternoon.  That's why I like the Keurig.  It's a freshly brewed cup everytime without wasting half a pot all the time.  

I like it so much that I even have another one in the RV.  I usually only drink about 4 different brands of coffee although I do experiment every now and then.  If we go traveling we bring a single cup Keurig coffee maker along with us to use in hotel rooms.  I'm hooked.  I admit it.


----------



## SShepherd

bed bath and beyond has a reusable cartrage you fill yourself


----------



## rlk

Thanks for all the replies.  I take it no has found a better machine for a decent price.

I'll check out the SF Bay chaser for coffee, assuming I get one of these newfangled things.

Took my wife to the doc this morning for a check-up to yesterday's cataract surgery. As soon as I walked in the door and smelled the coffee, I knew I wanted whatever type machine they had.  They had a Keurig in the waiting room for all the patients.  I had a very good cup of coffee, with very little effort, so I guess I'm hooked.

Bob


----------



## Dargo

rlk said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  I take it no has found a better machine for a decent price.
> 
> I'll check out the SF Bay chaser for coffee, assuming I get one of these newfangled things.
> 
> Took my wife to the doc this morning for a check-up to yesterday's cataract surgery. As soon as I walked in the door and smelled the coffee, I knew I wanted whatever type machine they had.  They had a Keurig in the waiting room for all the patients.  I had a very good cup of coffee, with very little effort, so I guess I'm hooked.
> 
> Bob



If you get one, make sure you have it plugged in to a surge protector strip. They go out with small spikes. On the good side, their customer service is awesome. The bad side is that you'll likely need them without a surge strip. I had 3 go out after storms and they sent me 3 brand new machines and I never had to send the bad ones back. Their rep did some troubleshooting with me and declared them dead. So, I have 4 of most everything but the brewer itself.  Since I installed a $8 power strip between the Keurig and the outlet, I've had zero issues. 

Good luck with whatever you get. I love mine, but I am not an aficionado on coffee and I only drink a few cups a month in the summers.


----------



## Danang Sailor

We really like our Keurig; Dragonfly Lady loves a flavored blend from Green Mountain while I prefer one that's imported from
Kauai.   Hers in in K-Cups but mine isn't and I've never found an aftermarket gadget that gave good results.   A friend turned me
on to the way to "fix" the _My K-cup_ that came with the brewer and now I'm a happy camper.

If you get one you won't be disappointed.   BTW, Dargo is right about that power strip!


----------



## rlk

Danang Sailor said:


> A friend turned me on to the way to "fix" the _My K-cup_ that came with the brewer and now I'm a happy camper.
> 
> If you get one you won't be disappointed.   BTW, Dargo is right about that power strip!



Can you share the fix?

Thanks for the advice about the power strip Dargo.

Bob


----------



## Danang Sailor

rlk said:


> *Can you share the fix?
> *
> Thanks for the advice about the power strip Dargo.
> 
> Bob



Sure, but be warned:  it sounds like a pain in the rump and a lot of work, but it isn't once you actually start doing it.

*Supplies:*
1)  Two used K-cups
2)  Bun-type coffee filters
3)  Sharp knife
4)  Scissors
*Prep of molds:*
1)  Carefully cut the foil off the tops of two used K-cups.  Inside there is a tough paper filter.  Carefully cut it out.
DO NOT cut off the rims!
2)  Gently scrape any remaining foil/paper off/out of the empty K-cups so the rim and insides are smooth.

*Use:*
1)  Take a coffee filter, center it on the bottom of one of the prepared K-cup molds, and wrap the filter around the mold.
2)  Gently slide the second mold over the filter and first mold until the filter is about 2/3 of the way into the second mold.
Firm but gentle pressure is needed, being careful not to tear the filter.
3)  Trim the excess paper around the edge of the mated molds; throw away.
4)  Remove the top mold and completed paper filter, insert into My K-cup basket, and continue with adding coffee, assembling
the , and brewing as usual.
5)  Remove the paper filter and damp grounds; throw away.  The K-cup basket should be clean, but the lid will likely
need to be rinsed.

Steps 2 thru 3 sound tedious and time consuming but should take less than a minute after you've done it a couple of times.
With practice you can make at least three a minute and have a supply on hand.  The difference made by adding the paper
filter to the My K-Cup makes is truly amazing.  With reasonable care the molds can be used indefinitely; mine have been in
use for nearly two years and show no sign of wearing out.


----------



## jpr62902

Danang Sailor said:


> Sure, but be warned: it sounds like a pain in the rump and a lot of work, but it isn't once you actually start doing it.
> 
> *Supplies:*
> 1) Two used K-cups
> 2) Bun-type coffee filters
> 3) Sharp knife
> 4) Scissors
> *Prep of molds:*
> 1) Carefully cut the foil off the tops of two used K-cups. Inside there is a tough paper filter. Carefully cut it out.
> DO NOT cut off the rims!
> 2) Gently scrape any remaining foil/paper off/out of the empty K-cups so the rim and insides are smooth.
> 
> *Use:*
> 1) Take a coffee filter, center it on the bottom of one of the prepared K-cup molds, and wrap the filter around the mold.
> 2) Gently slide the second mold over the filter and first mold until the filter is about 2/3 of the way into the second mold.
> Firm but gentle pressure is needed, being careful not to tear the filter.
> 3) Trim the excess paper around the edge of the mated molds; throw away.
> 4) Remove the top mold and completed paper filter, insert into My K-cup basket, and continue with adding coffee, assembling
> the , and brewing as usual.
> 5) Remove the paper filter and damp grounds; throw away. The K-cup basket should be clean, but the lid will likely
> need to be rinsed.
> 
> Steps 2 thru 3 sound tedious and time consuming but should take less than a minute after you've done it a couple of times.
> With practice you can make at least three a minute and have a supply on hand. The difference made by adding the paper
> filter to the My K-Cup makes is truly amazing. With reasonable care the molds can be used indefinitely; mine have been in
> use for nearly two years and show no sign of wearing out.


 
 This works just as well without all that fuss: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/EZ-Cup-Keurig-Coffee-Machines-Perfect/dp/B002YPC2NM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408246189&sr=8-1&keywords=ez+cup"]Amazon.com: EZ-Cup for Keurig Coffee Machines By Perfect Pod: Disposable Coffee Filters: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]


----------



## Danang Sailor

jpr62902 said:


> This works just as well without all that fuss: Amazon.com: EZ-Cup for Keurig Coffee Machines By Perfect Pod: Disposable Coffee Filters: Kitchen & Dining



Well, maybe, but ...
1)  Cost of EZ-Cup $13.00 -- Cost of My K-Cup $0.00 (came with machine)
2)  Cost of EZ-Cup filters $20.00 per 150 -- Cost of Bunn-type filters $10.00 per 1000

So, I expend a bit of effort, but figuring just the cost of the paper filters your cup of coffee costs $0.13333 cents while
mine only costs $0.01.  The very moderate amount of effort involved once the molds are set up and the first few filters
are made - making them really does become quite rapid once you've done it a few times - is well worth my time.  150 of
my DYI filters cost about $18.50 less than yours, and a full 1000 saves me right at $124.00 over the EZ-Cup!


----------

